# Newbie Mods



## Irishcampers (Jun 27, 2008)

We purchased our Outback about two months ago







, and these are the mods that we've made to date:

Sewer Garage
Max Air vent covers
Door Handle
Stair covers
Battery Cut-off Switch
Draparies instead of blinds (except near stove)

I like to use an elbow with the sewer pipe. Keeping the sewer hoses and the elbow fitting outside of the camper is my favorite mod. Plus you don't need to disconnect the elbow to put the hose(s) away. To see this mod, click 
sewer garage


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice work on everything !! Table looks good !!

How are the straps holding the tool box on the bumper?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great mods...

Did you drill some holes in the bottom of the Sewer Garage to allow water to drain out?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice job! i especially like the tool box! We've been toying with the same idea and your solution looks pretty simple (the BEST way!!!). Care to share some details about mounting??


----------



## Irishcampers (Jun 27, 2008)

In response to the questions...

Draining
Yes, I drilled some small holes in the bottom. The tool box is actually advertised as watertight. I also drilled a few small in the sides for venting.

Mounting
I used four 4-inch mounting brackets from Lowe's. See this  view.

The brackets slid into the lip of the toolbox. I mounted the backets to the toolbox first. I used screws and washers on the inside and locking washers and nuts on the bracket side. To mount to the bumper, metal screws and locking washers were used. The hardest part was drilling through the bumper as it's pretty thick (I may not have the best drill or bits. It took some time for the titianium bit to drill through). I've driven from Pennsylvania to Virginia and back and everything's tight.

I have 30 foot of hose and the elbow in there.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great mod!

Where did you purchase the tool box? I love that idea


----------



## Irishcampers (Jun 27, 2008)

skippershe said:


> Great mod!
> 
> Where did you purchase the tool box? I love that idea


I purchased it at Lowe's. I looked for a link, but it's not on their Web site (there were a bunch on the shelf when I bought it).

The tool box is a Stanley 028001R - FatMax® 28" Structural Foam Water Resistant Toolbox. Dimensions are 28" long, 11" high, 12" wide.

Stanley product description is here. The manufacturer has an online order option.

One reason I really liked this option is that the toolbox had the "Stanley FatMax 28" face plate in the lid. I realized in the store that it would easily pop out, giving the box a cleaner appearance.

I hope that helps.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the link








Guess I would have to buy it online, cause when I enter my zip code for local retailers, nothing comes up within 60 miles


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice job, thats a great idea. You should paint it white to blend in better.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good and is a great idea!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Yes, looks great!!

I like the Tom Schaeffer's emblems also........









Steve


----------



## jfrazier (Feb 9, 2009)

skippershe said:


> Thanks for the link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning skippershe:
Have you had any major towing issues with your current set up of the 28krs and the Dodge. I am doing research on my next trailer and have decided on the Outback toy haulers. I am currently working full time, but do work for the Forest Service and NPS on occasion. I would appreciate any information you or others may offer on towing their Outbacks. Prior to my wife's illness we traveled extensively and I have 62,000 miles on our 2002 Casita. Since I will now be traveling by myself, mostly I am looking for a trailer with room for my motorcycle and a mud room for my Springers.
thanks,
Newbie to Outback,
Jeff in Phoenix


----------

